# Mini's new convertible and most powerful convertible it has made, the JCW vert



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

I thought the Mini Convertible was a goner along with the Coupe, when the ability to build one disappeared from their site. It looks like the convertible is staying and they are adding a John Cooper Works variant.

MINI USA announced pricing today on its all-new 2016 MINI Convertible with a Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Price (MSRP) of $25,950 for the Cooper model. In addition, the company also introduced the fastest, most powerful convertible it has ever built, the new MINI John Cooper Works Convertible.

As one of the newest additions to the MINI product line, the new MINI Convertible represents the first open top MINI powered by BMW Group engines. The premium four-seater soft-top convertible is both practical and customizable, delivering unlimited open-air motoring fun. The latest generation convertible, which was designed, engineered, developed, and assembled in Europe, starts only $250 higher than previous generation car, making it the only true convertible built in Europe priced below $26,000. The Cooper S variant will start at $29,600. All prices exclude the $850 Destination & Handling fee.

In addition to the Cooper and Cooper S models, MINI has developed its fastest, most powerful open-top yet with the new MINI John Cooper Works Convertible. Similar to the recently launched MINI John Cooper Work Hardtop, the new MINI John Cooper Works Convertible is specially tuned for high performance on the track and on the road. The John Cooper Works variant will start at $35,600 plus Destination & Handling.



"The new Convertible has all of the legendary driving performance you expect in a MINI yet with interior materials and finishes which set a new benchmark for the segment," said Patrick McKenna, Department Head, Product Planning, MINI USA. "Now with the addition of the John Cooper Works variant we have once again set the bar high for the rest of the premium convertible market by offering a high performance open-top driving experience."

As with all MINI models in the product line up, the new MINI Convertible is made for individualization. Featuring a choice of 11 exterior color options, including the new Caribbean Aqua and Melting Silver colors, as well as a number of premium seating options such as the new Malt Brown leather with diamond-stitching reminiscent of classic English Chesterfield sofas, the new MINI Convertible sets the standard in the premium convertible market.

The new MINI Convertible comes equipped with a standard "Always Open Timer," providing convertible enthusiasts with the ability to calculate the number of hours they've driven with the top down. It will also come standard with the MINI Connected infotainment system including a 6.5-inch high-resolution screen. In addition, an optional larger 8.8-inch display includes navigation and a clever rain warning app, which notifies drivers of impending storms so they can prepare their vehicle for inclement weather. A list of standard features, a la carte options and available bundled packages can be found at the end of this release.



*OPEN-AIR PERFORMANCE, REDEFINED.*
Built with BMW Group engines, the John Cooper Works model will feature the most powerful engine ever installed in one of the brand's production models. The 2.0- liter 4-cylinder engine was developed based on the latest generation of power units with MINI TwinPower Turbo Technology. It generates a maximum output of 228 bhp and a maximum torque of 236 ft.-lbs., accelerating from 0 to 60 mph in 5.9 Seconds (Manual: 6.1 seconds).

The car also features a sports exhaust, suspension technology refined with racing expertise and model-specific design features that not only optimize the car's aerodynamic features, but also guarantee a fun and efficient ride emphasizing its exclusive charisma.

The new Convertible will go on sale in March 2016 at MINI dealers across the U.S., with the John Cooper Works variant becoming available in April. Customers looking to build or pre-order a new MINI Convertible can use the configurator now available at MINIUSA.com or visit their local MINI dealer.


----------

